# Panama Papers



## Aka-Aka (7 Mai 2016)

Bizphone Limited (Kiel)
https://offshoreleaks.icij.org/nodes/193340

J.W. Profit2004 Ltd
https://offshoreleaks.icij.org/nodes/22359

Minerva
https://offshoreleaks.icij.org/nodes/10212


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Mai 2016)

gesucht werden Firmennamen, die man via Panama Papers überprüfen könnte. Viel gefunden hab ich noch nicht. Also: wer Offshorefirmen kennt, gerne nennen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Mai 2016)

Seth W. taucht auf (aber wer kennt den hier schon)
https://offshoreleaks.icij.org/nodes/86732

2012 W. irgendwo in Thailand, wie es hieß
Frau P und bwin.Party mittendrin
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-poker-online-idUSBRE84D0FB20120514

bwin.Party wiederum mit teils indirekter teils mehr als indirekter Mitwirkung süddeutscher Experten aus dem Bereich Pokerpayment ))

fehlt noch Peter K.
aber... der dürfte eher beim anderen Weltkonzern der Steueroptimierungsdienstleister hängen (genauso wie andere spannende Panamabesucher, teils lebendig, teils bereits tot. Ich erinnere an:
- den Tanker Erika http://www.marinelog.com/DOCS/MMJan14.html
- den Fallschirmpilot JW http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/moellemann-hilfe-vom-spezi-1.316816

ein Ururenkel von Otto vB findet sich, das wird sicher überprüft sein


ach Alejandro Feliu V. taucht auch auf!
Operacion Relampago, Mallorca Connection
aber das haben die Spanier schon gemerkt
http://www.elconfidencial.com/econo...-blanqueo-ayudaron-a-mossack-fonseca_1181887/
(nur den Deutschen fehlt noch etwas der Durchblick)

Los papeles de Panamá son un quién es quién de la abogacía. Bufetes condenados por fraude como Feliú, Pretus, De Miguel y Del Valle creaban firmas en paraísos fiscale

nach wer hing den da noch mit dran... der Freund Münchner Npotare Ludwig P?
Frau da C.?
na komm, erinnert euch doch

http://www.mallorcazeitung.es/lokal...trafe-anwalt-superreichen-mallorca/17251.html

Putin-Freund Andrey V* und der russische Millionär Dimitri D* unter den Klienten
so so

wann kommen die
Morgan&MorganPAPERS
MALLORCAPapers
DELAWAREPapers
WYOMINGPapers
DEUTSCHLANDPAPERS
NEVADAPAPERS
NEWZEALANDPAPERS
???


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Mai 2016)

AfrikaPapers
https://sourceafrica.net/


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Mai 2016)

Na da schau an! Ströer 
https://offshoreleaks.icij.org/nodes/68585


> R***, M. und C. K*** (2002), Neue Wege aus der Krise? Studie der Corporate
> Value Associates (CVA), August 2002, Berlin.


So was erscheint dann im Mittelstandsmonitor. Go BVI als Ausweg ist vielleicht gar nicht so dumm gewesen. Aber ist eine so entstehende globalisierte Firma noch schützenswerter Mittelstand?
der ist auch nicht schlecht


> Ohne diese Öffentlichkeit wäre die Wissenschaft nicht zu einer staatstragenden Macht geworden, ohne das breite Selbstvertrauen der Vernunft hätte sich die Demokratie nicht
> erheben können gegen Adel und Klerus.


...und ohne Öffentlichkeit wird John Doe's klares Bekenntnis zu einer Umverteilung der Pfründe des Geldadels auch nicht viel bringen. Da wünscht man den Glückspilzen bei der Süddeutschen aber mal ein ganz breites Selbstvertrauen!

ach ja:
und Aschheims India-Filiale ist auch offshore unterwegs
https://offshoreleaks.icij.org/nodes/158610
https://offshoreleaks.icij.org/nodes/158609

aber das interessiert ja keinen, wenn man nicht 'nen russischen Geigenspieler liefert, der mit Putin verbandelt ist.


----------

